# Happy Birthday Daniel!! (109Roaming)



## Heinz (Feb 6, 2010)

To my good mate Daniel have a ripping 18th birthday!!

8)8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a GREAT Birthday Daniel! !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Daniel!!!!


----------



## kgambit (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daniel!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

ooohhhhh to be 18 again!!

Happie Burfdae!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2010)

Fu*kin A Daniel, Happy Frickin Birthday Brother!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daniel!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy B-day Daniel!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to all my good friends here !

Being 18 in NZ makes it legal for me to buy booze , suffice to say....

Drinks on me !!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy bornday mate!!! have a few cold ones for me!


----------



## imalko (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday mate. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday young man and many more to follow!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy 18th birthday mate, by now you will be out partying, hope your having fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2010)

You kept that one bl**dy quiet! Don't go falling in anymore rivers, and if you're getting the round in, I'll be there in about 14 hours! Have a great one mate!


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dan

birthday Haka on the house 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMCAV6Yd0Y_


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2010)

A Happy Birthday Daniel. 100 lat, 100 lat !!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## Geedee (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Daniel, you have a good one mate, but out for the falling down water !. 

My son who is just over 18 went out with his mates on Friday eve and came back about 3am on sat morning.....and fell asleep proping the toilet seat up after speaking to Huey and Ralph on the big white telephone. Me being me and a concerned dad, suggested he had a fry-up for brekkie...errrrrr....I ended up having his fry as he went a funny colour and went back upstair....teehee.

But heyho...thats how we all learnt in the good old days.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2010)

That's just wrong Gary, funny......but still wrong.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Daniel, and a very happy birthday to you - hope you'll have a great one!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Daniel!


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry i'm so late but i hope you had a great birthday mate


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy brithday mate, hope you're having the ncie weather as well


----------



## seesul (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy B'day Dan! 18...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Happy Birthday mate!*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm always a day or two late. Hope you had a Happy B-Day.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2010)

Fer Godsakes...I missed the party???






Dang, I hope you had a good Birthday, man!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 8, 2010)

Heh. How'd I miss this thread? Hope ya had a great one, bro!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks alot guys!



Negative Creep said:


> hope you're having the ncie weather as well



Sh!t no mate , down Christchurch way the weather's been shite 

Did have good weather for my Westport trip last week though

Have the pics to prove it!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy B-Day, Daniel! Sorry it is belated!


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 9, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Thanks alot guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, it was a bit dull and grey when I went there just as it has been every time I've visited Christchurch. Still, looks like I'm moving there next week so I'll try and bring the good weather with me! Although it is couldy and grey today..............


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheers guys



Negative Creep said:


> Cool, it was a bit dull and grey when I went there just as it has been every time I've visited Christchurch. Still, looks like I'm moving there next week so I'll try and bring the good weather with me! Although it is couldy and grey today..............



Cheers mate , if you could , send the Good weather fastpost to Westport!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Daniel! Sorry this is belated, but I hope you had a great birthday. Nice picture you posted.8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheers FF !

Was lucky to get that photo with the camera , some hours later I took a unexpected swim with said camera and it no work no more


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Cheers FF !
> 
> Was lucky to get that photo with the camera , some hours later I took a unexpected swim with said camera and it no work no more


Nice of your friends to push you in... 


Wheels


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2010)




----------

